# The Resurection of the Washington Furcon



## SpidertheKitsune (Jun 9, 2017)

In 2015 I went to my first furcon and it so happened to be Rainfurrest 2015, as much fun as I had at the convention there it ended up being an absolute dumpster fire in many aspects which led to the con being kicked out of the hotel it was at and its eventual permanant closure earler this year (for all my fellow furs who were there that year you may remember what went down), so ever since washington state, specifically the seattle area has been left without a Furcon since then and I finally was able to go to Furlandia this year after a years worth of saving up my money. Well while I was there I was informed by a fellow congoer that there were 2 new furcons in the seattle area in the works, one thats acutally ready to launch this November. The one in particular is called Anthro Northwest, this ones gonna be 4 days and at the Rennasance Hotel in downtown seattle, this one seems to be a bit of a different furcon and that it markets itself as a "Anthropormorphic Art Convention" and one of the few if not only fully family friendly furcons. This one will be launching November 9th and it looks like there will be quite a few people there this year and a nice lineup of special guests such as the wonder Telephone and Fox Amoore/Pepper Coyote so for an upstart con they have a pretty ambitious Con 0 and im feeling pretty good about this one in that it will be a good start in healing the image of the fandom in seattle after RF15 and even going far to give a warm welcome to non furries and furries alike to the wide world of anthropormorphic arts. Another one they have in the works and is planned to launch in 2018 is Furvana and this one looks like it will be a more traditional furcon but its currently in the early works and I have not been able to find much info on it as its still in the early stages. To me as a washington state fur im glad others from the fandom are coming together and bringing the furcon back to seattle and hopefully theyll take RF15 as a cautionary tale because ya know ya done messed up when not even a mcdonalds would book your con. The futures looking pretty damn bright for the Washington State furcon and if anyone heres gonna be going to Anthro Northwest this november you'll be sure to find me there.

-Hollywood Spider. K


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 9, 2017)

I just moved to Washington today. I'm planning on going to anthro con this year


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I just moved to Washington today. I'm planning on going to anthro con this year



I'm gonna be graduating High School next spring so I wanna make Anthrocon a potential big graduation trip, Furlandia 2018 is gonna be on my con hitlist for next year, that con was worth all the saving I did.


----------



## Grayzel (Jun 10, 2017)

I've yet to go to any Furry conventions, but I've wanted to go for a while now.

I'm a Washington native and I was disappointed to find out that Rainfurrest was cancelled before I even had a chance to go =(

What happened to cause it to close down after a 15 year run?

Welcome to Washington Fuzzlumkin!!!! I swear its not usually this rainy here! I guess the state is just living up to its stereotype this year... >_< 

Is Furlandia the Oregon Con? I'd drive there fur-sure for my first con =)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 10, 2017)

Grayzel said:


> Is Furlandia the Oregon Con? I'd drive there fur-sure for my first con =)



Thanks! We moved up from southern Oregon, so about 5 hours away. Furlandia is in Portland, we just missed it. Anthro con is next in November.


----------



## cottonkins (Jun 10, 2017)

Ooo! I'm so excited! The same goes for really any other cons in Washington. They just seem to be so rare.... But anyways, it's great to see fellow Washington furries! I hope to see you all there one day!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jun 16, 2017)

Grayzel said:


> I've yet to go to any Furry conventions, but I've wanted to go for a while now.
> 
> I'm a Washington native and I was disappointed to find out that Rainfurrest was cancelled before I even had a chance to go =(
> 
> ...




Rainfurrest was closed down because too much damage was done to the hotel. Thousands of dollars in damages the property and computer equipment. 
The staff let things get out of control and nobody stepped up and removed troublemakers. And by staff, I mean Rainfurrest security...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 16, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Rainfurrest was closed down because too much damage was done to the hotel. Thousands of dollars in damages the property and computer equipment.
> The staff let things get out of control and nobody stepped up and removed troublemakers. And by staff, I mean Rainfurrest security...



Crazy! I wonder what kind of damage? I wouldn't think most furs would do that


----------



## Grayzel (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Crazy! I wonder what kind of damage? I wouldn't think most furs would do that



Same here... I guess  there is a bad bunch in every group.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jun 16, 2017)

Grayzel said:


> Same here... I guess  there is a bad bunch in every group.



 Let's just say it involved a flood....the water went straight down to where the computer servers were for the hotel. Then, someone burned out the pump in the hot tub...


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jun 22, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Let's just say it involved a flood....the water went straight down to where the computer servers were for the hotel. Then, someone burned out the pump in the hot tub...



It just baffles me one moment Rainfurrest is the 5th largest furcon in the world to falling to its knees after a disastrous 2015 con. I was really holding out they would save RF but I wasn't surprised when they made the announcement RF is no more. I finally got to go to my second furcon, which was Furlandia last month and I could see that the organization that ran RF who also runs Furlandia really learned from RF15 because it was a really smooth con with nothing insane happening. Washington deserves a furcon and I'm glad people are stepping up to revive the furcon in Seattle, I just hope they succeed.


----------

